# Does VT switching work yet?



## thorbsd (Sep 26, 2012)

I see in this post: http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=187947&postcount=3 that 





> Turning off X results in a black screen. While there is no screen, the system returns to syscons and commands typed into the keyboard, i.e. it's possible to restart X11.



I have a snapshot from August 27th (after the 9.1 rc-1 announcement), and VT switching did not work. The screen would go black on my laptop, but it wouldn't respond to any keystrokes. I don't think that the system was hung or locked up because pressing the power button (just a press - not holding it down until it down until it powered off) caused the system to reboot.

It's been a month since I last updated and I was curious if VT switching with a visible console was implemented yet.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2012)

thorbsd said:
			
		

> I don't think that the system was hung or locked up because pressing the power button (just a press - not holding it down until it down until it powered off) caused the system to reboot.


It shouldn't reboot if you do that. It should gracefully shutdown and power off.


----------



## thorbsd (Sep 26, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It shouldn't reboot if you do that. It should gracefully shutdown and power off.



Sorry, I meant to say shutdown. Regardless, I assume that the system isn't locked up when I try exiting X or switching to a console. I'm just curious if in the last month the code has been updated so that you now have a visible console and not just a black screen (that for me didn't seem to accept any keyboard input).


----------



## freemason (Sep 26, 2012)

This is due to KMS (kernel mode setting) which is still not complete for FreeBSD. But some work has already been done - only Xorg driver works.


----------

